# Five Women Shot in Domestic Violence Incident



## Kanky (Nov 4, 2021)

It really isn’t safe to intervene in these kinds of things. 









						Virginia Man Allegedly Kills 3 Women, Injures 2 Others in 'Domestic-Related' Shooting
					

A man is in custody after shooting five women in a domestic-related incident in Norfolk, Virginia




					people.com


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Nov 4, 2021)

So most of the women were in their 30s and 40s. only one woman was the same age as the shooter (19). I wonder if he was related to any of them.


----------



## SoniT (Nov 4, 2021)

Wow. My prayers to the victims.


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Nov 4, 2021)

Did somebody say Defund the police? 
Hopefully the electric chair is an option.


----------

